# Very sad news-mods please dont move



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have put my thread in this section as this is the place that Jan better known as Temmerist went in most. The reason for the delay is that her family didnt realise that she had so many friends on RFUK, so for those that knew Jan but didnt know about this sad news I have her daughters permission to do this

Tonight I recieved some very sad news. Jan who had been suffering from Breast cancer and had a mastectomy that appeared successful contracted pneumonia and passed away 4 weeks ago
This lady was a wonderful person and I had many an interesting chat with her here and on MSN. She was very proud of her family and always had good things to say about them
She loved her pets and kept me and other people entertaiined with stories of them. She dreamt of opening a dog rescue which Im sure would of happened as she had the space and the outlook to do it.
When Jan was due her operation she was so positive and never failed to crack a joke or two, she was one of the worlds fighters as Im not sure I would have been so positive.
I spoke to her when she first came out of hospital and she was still a happy lady especially as Ian her much loved husband had bought her an African Pygmy hedgehog as a coming home present

My heart goes out to her lovely family who are still in shock and words cant express my feelings at this minute

RIP Jan you will be sadly missed x


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

i never spoke to her but she sounds like she was a wonderful woman 

R.I.P


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Very sad news, I liked Temerist a lot and my heartfelt condolences go to her family.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh my god that's awful. I was wondering where she had gone as I hadn't seen her post 

R.I.P Jan. My condolences to her family and friends


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

oh no 

thats so sad,did she have the south african mastiffs? or am i confused

my thoughts are with her famliy .


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

So very, very sad :sad:

My love and thoughts are with Jans family at this time.

Rest easy Jan, you will be missed.

Aly


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd spoken with her several times about the dogs and had tried to sort out a visit which never happend now I know why.

My condolsenses to her family. RIP


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

im still too stunned and shocked to actually say much yet 

she was a fantastic person who was all heart 

i will miss her so much 

when i have got over the shock i will add more 

but this is all i can add for now 


RIP jan hun you are missed so much


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

rach666 said:


> oh no
> 
> thats so sad,did she have the south african mastiffs? or am i confused
> 
> my thoughts are with her famliy .


 
yes rach that was jan


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> yes rach that was jan


 
thankyou,seems irrelevant x


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

What sad news, my thoughts are with her family xx


----------



## sam1993 (Feb 12, 2009)

very sad, my condolinses to the family


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jan was one of the few people from on here that was there for me when i had all the shite going on from them threads 

she was a sweet person who saw past all that and she became my friend we chatted and laughed via text an msn when it would work for me 

she was so positive about her surgery and so positive everything would be fine and ok and that all would be back to normal in no time 

her husband ian adored her he would have done anything for her he got her the hedgie and OMG she loved that hedgie she text me to tell me 

im so gonna miss her texts and her chats on msn she was a wonderful woman with so much more to give 

such a shame


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

this is a very sad thread to read i never knew her and never spoke to her but she sounds like she was a strong and powerful lady my heart goes out to her family,and if they do read this i think they would be proud of the comments recieved,,,,,,,,

R.I.P MY LOVELY FROM GAZ


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

My condolences are with her family and friends, rest in peace Jan, never forgotten.

Ruth


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear, what very sad news! I'd had a few 'conversations' with her, especially when she had to take the puppy she'd bred back and I thought she was an excellent caring person, who took her animal responsibilities very seriously.

I'd no idea she was even ill, so this has been a terrible shock.

My heartfelt condolences go to her husband!!

RIP Jan you will be sorely missed!!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Sad, sad news.

We never spoke but it was so obvious from her posts just what a knowlegeable and caring animal person she was.

RIP Jan


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

We didn't always see eye to eye but I am shocked by the news. When you are used to seeing names on here daily and 'talking' to them, it feels like you know them personally and when something like this happens it hits you hard. Terrible news and I too would offer my sincere condolences to her family. Perhaps we could have a whip round for a wreath or something?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

She was truely devoted to her much beloved animals. 
My thoughts are with her Family at this very emotional time.

May she watch over animals and guide them to the life they deserve.
A Guardian, a Shepherd.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

such sad news =( it always seems to happen to the best people. 

RIP Jan

and thoughts go out to her family
xxx


----------



## RubyCurtis (May 26, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the kind words people have said about my mum. she was the nicest person you could meet and I love her more than anything. Its a huge shock to all of us and something we just didnt expect. she was so excited about becoming a grandma, my sister is due to have a baby in december and its such a shame she wont have her grandma. im going to stay with my dad for a few weeks help out abit especially with the animals. ill keep everyone updated. once again thank you very much.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

I didn't know your mum, but sounds like she was a well loved lady who cared for all around her. Sending love to all your family and her friends.
God bless.x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RubyCurtis said:


> Thank you so much for all the kind words people have said about my mum. she was the nicest person you could meet and I love her more than anything. Its a huge shock to all of us and something we just didnt expect. she was so excited about becoming a grandma, my sister is due to have a baby in december and its such a shame she wont have her grandma. im going to stay with my dad for a few weeks help out abit especially with the animals. ill keep everyone updated. once again thank you very much.


 

I wish you and your family well and although the pain will lessen with time she will never be forgotten as she was one of lifes special people.
Im not sure how I can help but if I can in any way please feel free to contact me
Take care xxx


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

*r.i.p*

r.i.p jan u will be sadly missed by all of us at rfuk


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I wish you and your family well and although the pain will lessen with time she will never be forgotten as she was one of lifes special people.
> Im not sure how I can help but if I can in any way please feel free to contact me
> Take care xxx


I second what Shell has said. "Time heals" is a trite phrase that a lot of people tend to use at a time like this, but truly it has no meaning, because nothing heals this kind of pain and loss, what time does is teach you to live with what has happened!

You'll never forget your mum, but you will have many happy memories to keep her in your heart.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Rest in peace Jan, i had a couple of conversations with her as we both loved the mastiffs. She was always really helpful and seemed to care very deeply for her animals. more so than most. 
My condolences to all Jans family.


----------



## dwm123456 (Dec 16, 2008)

skink-king said:


> i never spoke to her but she sounds like she was a wonderful woman
> 
> R.I.P


same here, a loss of a life is allways a bad thing.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I wondered why she hadn't been online recently RIP Jan you will be greatly missed by everyone


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Firstly thank you all so very much for the kind words you have expressed for my wife. She was my world, my everything and I believe in the short time she spent on this site she touched others and made so good friends. I could have gone backwards and let things get to me but it is not what jan would have wanted, she lived and breathed our animals and even if its just for her memory alone I will be carrying on with most of our pets, unfortuantly snakes really arent my thing and at the risk of them being neglected I will be finding them new and loving homes.

Jan dreamed of her own rescue, this will be taking place now building of the indoor kennels and the secure walking area is completed, this is being opened and named in loving memory of my wife.

I will still stay here for I too feel I have made some close friends. We have both our sets of new arrivals, our tibetan mastiff puppies were born in the early hours of this morning and our boerboel litter was born last week. I very nearly back out of these 2 litters but Jan was so excited about them that I decided to go ahead with them. This however will be my last litter for a quite a while.

Once again thank you so much for all your kind words, its is very much appreciated.

Ian


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about your wife, mother. She sounds like an incredibly loved and wonderfull woman!
It was evident in her posts she had a deep care for animals.
RIP Jan My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

i didnt know jan but she seenedd a wonderfull lady r.i.p xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> Firstly thank you all so very much for the kind words you have expressed for my wife. She was my world, my everything and I believe in the short time she spent on this site she touched others and made so good friends. I could have gone backwards and let things get to me but it is not what jan would have wanted, she lived and breathed our animals and even if its just for her memory alone I will be carrying on with most of our pets, unfortuantly snakes really arent my thing and at the risk of them being neglected I will be finding them new and loving homes.
> 
> Jan dreamed of her own rescue, this will be taking place now building of the indoor kennels and the secure walking area is completed, this is being opened and named in loving memory of my wife.
> 
> ...


 
Ian, Jan will be smiling down at you from heaven as this was her dream. She always said what a fantastic husband you were and she was so right. 
l miss her so much as she really was a special lady, I can just imagine her telling me excitedly about the new pups like she did when she saw her new hedgehog

Big Hugs to you and Good luck with your new venture xxx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

im actually crying now,,, i had one convo with jan over MSN and even then i knew she was a wonderful woman and always did her best to stand by her friends and is sadly missed and will always be missed R.I.P darling i know you are watching down on us i will miss you muchly xxxxxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> Firstly thank you all so very much for the kind words you have expressed for my wife. She was my world, my everything and I believe in the short time she spent on this site she touched others and made so good friends. I could have gone backwards and let things get to me but it is not what jan would have wanted, she lived and breathed our animals and even if its just for her memory alone I will be carrying on with most of our pets, unfortuantly snakes really arent my thing and at the risk of them being neglected I will be finding them new and loving homes.
> 
> Jan dreamed of her own rescue, this will be taking place now building of the indoor kennels and the secure walking area is completed, this is being opened and named in loving memory of my wife.
> 
> ...


 
Ian 

you are the wonderful man that jan always said you were 

She will be watching over you with the biggest grin on her face knowing that her dreams are being followed out by the man she loved with all her heart 

I have missed jan so much and always will 

but im so glad your sticking around and that your following dreams as its sort of like still having her here in you 

You know where we are if you need us 
xxxxxxx


----------

